# old 60 amp fuse box from 1939



## Hanford43 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thought this was kind of unique because of what was stamped on it.
















[/IMG]


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

Nifty!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool alright!


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Return for deposit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Return for deposit?


Huh? It isn't a pop bottle!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

very neat!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

circuitman1 said:


> very neat!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wow..not bad shape either. What did the inside look like?


----------



## Hanford43 (Mar 5, 2017)

lighterup said:


> Wow..not bad shape either. What did the inside look like?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Benla Water Heaters is still in business.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You keeping it all?


----------

